# Private Health Insurance for Senior ExPats



## Larry and Arlene

Question: Any leads on a reliable Health Insurance company accredited in Italy that is writing private health insurance for ExPats in their mid-seventies?

We made an inquiry to Allianz and was informed they do not write such policies and felt there might be few who do. We are looking at the move to Abruzzo next spring or summer and the Elective Residence Visa requires proof of adequate private health insurance.

We understand the non-commercial Forum ground rules so anything that lets us know this is possible and points in a direction would be gratefully received.


----------



## PauloPievese

Wow! Whatever I'm looking for, Larry and Arlene have been there first. If y'all have authoritative resources on this topic please share. =Paul=


----------



## Bevdeforges

You need to be a member, but AARO is a US expat group (based in Paris) that offers medical insurance for Americans living overseas. Details here: AARO?s Health Care Program for Expatriate America

The insurance is designed to meet most countries' visa requirements.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## PauloPievese

Thanks Bev. Is this "legal minimum" like better-not-get-sick "legal minimum" or is it actually useful insurance? Here in the states I had "legal minimum" insurance on my motorcycle that was actually completely worthless (e.g. deductible greater than value of the bike) except for "check box, get a tag" purposes. AARO has a professional looking website at least. Do you or someone you know (who is willing to discuss it) have AARO insurance?


----------

